# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  LCT Mubarak [Ruaha, Bana, Nana, Θωμάς]

## Espresso Venezia

Για το πάλαι ποτέ _ΘΩΜΑΣ_ έχει αναφερθεί παλαιότερα στο topic _"Ιστορικά πορθμεία Πρέβεζας - Ακτίου και Λευκάδος"_ ο _Appia_1978_. Έχει μάλιστα παραθέσει και μία φωτογραφία του από το _1987_, προ μετασκευής στην _πρώτη του μορφή_.

Κατασκευάστηκε το _1965_ στο ναυπηγείο Σάββα του Περάματος ως _ΘΩΜΑΣ_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 2523_. Για τα περισσότερα χρόνια του στην χώρα μας δούλεψε στην γραμμή Πρέβεζας - Ακτίου.

Μετά την συμπλήρωση 35ετίας, δούλεψε ως φορτηγό πλοίο στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα και την ανατολική Μεσόγειο, με διαδοχικά ονόματα τα *ΝΑΝΑ* (2003) και *ΒΑΝΑ* (2006), υπό σημαίες Βολιβίας και Β. Κορέας αντίστοιχα. Ως _ΒΑΝΑ_ είχε "πιαστεί" τον Οκτώβριο του 2006 από τις λιμενικές αρχές της Μυτιλήνης για λαθρεμπόριο τσιγάρων. Το καλοκαίρι του _2007_ πωλείται σε εταιρεία της Τανζανίας (Ζανζιβάρη), και τον Σεπτέμβριο του ίδιου έτους το βρίσκουμε στο Πέραμα, φρεσκοβαμμένο και μετονομασμένο σε _RUAHA_ υπό Παναμαική σημαία.

ShipSpotting.com

© Jukka Koskimies

Αναχώρησε από το Πέραμα για την Τανζανία δύο μήνες αργότερα, τον _Νοέμβριο 2007_, και δραστηριοποιείται μέχρι και σήμερα στην Ζανζιβάρη (Stonetown) με το όνομα _LCT MUBARAK_. Φέρει _IMO 8973758_. Το πλοίο είναι πολυφωτογραφημένο (τουλάχιστον στα χρόνια του στο εξωτερικό). Στο flickr μπορούμε να βρούμε πολλές φωτογραφίες του, _1,_ _2,_ _3,_ και την πιό πρόσφατη από όλες μόλις ένα μήνα πριν (29/01/2013) στο Stonetown της Ζανζιβάρης.

25.jpg
_Πηγή :_ _flickr_ - _Χρήστης :_ _Abby flat-coat_

----------


## despo

Σαν Θωμάς έχει και το σήμα της Mercedes οπως βλέπω ;

----------


## Appia_1978

Όντως, το είχε  :Very Happy:

----------


## SteliosK

Ως Nana στο Βόσπορο 

158216.jpg
© Gerolf Drebes
Shipspotting.com

----------


## CORFU

νομιζω ότι θελει λιγο βαψιμο

----------


## SteliosK

Άντε τώρα να φορτώσεις 50 αυτοκίνητα με αυτό το τρόπο  :Razz:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μαλλον σπανια φωτογραφια του *ΘΩΜΑΣ* απο την Πρεβεζα. Αναφερεται "Πορθμεία Ακτίου - Πρέβεζας. Από διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο της Νομαρχίας Πρέβεζας (1987)". Και μηπως το δεξια να ειναι το *ΝΙΚΟΠΟΛΙΣ*;  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

Θωμας.jpg

Ευχαριστω τον φιλο espresso venezia που μου ειπε που να τις βαλω αυτες τις φωτογραφιες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όχι μάλλον. Σίγουρα σπάνια φωτογραφία, αφού βλέπουμε το _ΘΩΜΑΣ_ για πρώτη φορά -τουλάχιστον εγώ- στην αρχική του μορφή, προ μετασκευής.

Όσον αφορά το άλλο φέρρυ δεξιά, είναι το _ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Α_, και αυτό βέβαια προ τελικής -τουλάχιστον- μετασκευής.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Όχι μάλλον. Σίγουρα σπάνια φωτογραφία, αφού βλέπουμε το _ΘΩΜΑΣ_ για πρώτη φορά -τουλάχιστον εγώ- στην αρχική του μορφή, προ μετασκευής.
> 
> Όσον αφορά το άλλο φέρρυ δεξιά, είναι το _ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Α_, και αυτό βέβαια προ τελικής -τουλάχιστον- μετασκευής.


Θαυμασια λοιπον, και ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλι το *Θωμας* ειναι; https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater   Γραφει, απο το 1966!

Θωμας.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σημαντικές, όμορφες φωτογραφίες. Να δούμε όμως το _ΘΩΜΑΣ_ και μετά την μετασκευή του, και σε αυτή την εικόνα,

Preveza_1995.jpg
_Χρήστος Κοτσίνης - 10/1995_

η οποία είναι screenshot από _το φιλμάκι_ που μας παρέθεσε ο κ. Πέππας, αλλά και σε _αυτήν την φωτό_ (δεύτερο από μπροστά).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πολυ ενδιαφερον. Ειχα περασει απο την Πρεβεζα δυο φορες στην δεκαετια του 1960, τα ειχα δει καποια παλια πορθμεια αλλα δεν "κρατησα" τιποτε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το καλοκαίρι του _2007_ πωλείται σε εταιρεία της Τανζανίας (Ζανζιβάρη), και τον Σεπτέμβριο του ίδιου έτους το βρίσκουμε στο Πέραμα, φρεσκοβαμμένο και μετονομασμένο σε _RUAHA_ υπό Παναμαική σημαία.
> 
> ShipSpotting.com
> © Jukka Koskimies
> 
> Αναχώρησε από το Πέραμα για την Τανζανία δύο μήνες αργότερα, τον _Νοέμβριο 2007_, και δραστηριοποιείται μέχρι και σήμερα στην Ζανζιβάρη (Stonetown) με το όνομα _LCT MUBARAK_.


Το παραπάνω link από το shipspotting δεν ανταποκρίνεται πλέον, οπότε _να παραπέμψω και πάλι_ στην ίδια φωτό του πλοίου ως _RUAHA_ στο Πέραμα τον _Σεπτέμβριο 2007_. Αφορμή στάθηκε ένα screenshot που πρόσφατα μπόρεσα και πήρα από βίντεο, στο οποίο βλέπουμε από ψηλά το πλοίο την ίδια χρονική περίοδο και στην ίδια θέση στο Πέραμα, μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ.

07.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία πόζα του ΘΩΜΑΣ στην Πρέβεζα που μοιράστηκε εδώ ο Φ.Γκαβανόζης, υιός του τότε ιδιοκτήτη Aριστείδη Γκαβανόζη. 
ΘΩΜΑΣ.jpg

Σε άλλο σημείο γίνονται τα παρακατω σχόλια:



> Ηπειρωτική Εταιρεία  To  1963 έκανε δρομολόγια το Φ/Β ΘΩΜΑΣ που επί σειρά ετών το μάκραιναν και  διεύρυναν. Στην αρχή είχε μια πετρελαιομηχανή από φορτηγό VOLVO για την  κίνηση του.
> 
> Fanourios Gkavanozis  Το  φέρρυ θωμας1 κατασκευαστικε το1964 και πουληθηκε απο το πατέρα  μου τον  ίδιο χρόνο και είχε 1 μηχανή πράγματι Το 2ο Θωμάς  είχε 2 μηχανές  MERCEDES

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ωραία εικόνα. Δίπλα στο _ΘΩΜΑΣ_ διακρίνουμε και το _ΜΙΧΑΛΑΚΗΣ_.

Τα παρατιθέμενα σχόλια ωστόσο με μπερδεύουν αρκετά. Κατ' αρχάς, πρώτη φορά μαθαίνω ότι πριν το _ΘΩΜΑΣ_ του θέματος μας (του 1965) υπήρχε κι άλλο φέρρυ με το ίδιο όνομα, _ΘΩΜΑΣ_, στην Πρέβεζα. Και το μπέρδεμα πιό πολύ βρίσκεται στο ότι στο πρώτο σχόλιο αναφέρεται ότι αυτό το πρώτο "έκανε δρομολόγια το 1963 και επί σειρά ετών το μάκραιναν  και  διεύρυναν" ενώ ο κ. Φανούρης Γκαβανόζης απαντά ότι είχε κατασκευαστεί το 1964 και πουλήθηκε τον ίδιο χρόνο........... Μυστήριο μας προέκυψε και πάλι (αθάνατες παντόφλες !!!), θα κοιτάξω όμως μήπως και μάθω και θα επανέλθω.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΘΩΜΑΣ* στην Πρεβεζα γυρω στο 1970. Απο το Facebook  Παλιές εικόνες και φωτογραφίες της Ελλάδας  / Old pictures of Greece    αναρτηση της 13 Οκτωβριου 2019.

Θωμας.jpg

----------


## nautis

ΕΤΣΙ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ Η ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ

----------

